# ICQ sperren



## medico (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die nutzung von ICQ zu sperren?
Ich hatte erst gedacht ich kann den Port 5190 auf meinem Router sperren, doch leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das da machen muss. Habe den Router SE505 von Siemens.

Oder gibt es noch eine andere Lösung?

Gruß Medico


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Du könntest den Port schließen  *g*
Du könntest die Verwendung der Software mittels Dateisicherheiten (NTFS) sperren.
Oder Du könntest mittels eines selbst Programmierten Tasks auf ein Fenster prüfen,
was einer ICQ GUI entspricht und sie Killen. Kommt aber auf deine Programmierkenntnisse an. 

MfG,
cosmo


----------



## MasterJM (6. Juli 2006)

Dann guck mal ins Handbuch deines Routers, da sollte es drin stehen.
Alternativ kannst du auch den Login Server (HOST oder IP) sperren.


----------



## medico (6. Juli 2006)

Woher kriege ich die IP oder den Login-Server?


----------



## Helmut Klein (6. Juli 2006)

Das dürfte "login.icq.com" sein, wenn ich nicht irre. 
Wenn das alles nicht funktioniert, vielleicht kannst du ja auf deinem Router diesen Host auf 127.0.0.1 zeigen lassen o.ä. (Oder über die Windows host.cfg oder wie sie heißt).


----------



## yan1 (16. Juli 2006)

Das wäre dann die "hosts" datei, aber das wird auch nichts bringen, da man dann statt "login.icq.com" in den ICQ Einstellungen "64.12.161.185" eintippen kann.

Tja ich würde sagen, einfach im Router diese oben genannte IP Adresse sperren, und die Sache hat sich. (Ports sperren ist auch so ne Sache.. da kann man immer noch auf andere ICQ Ports wie 443 aus, da müsste man alle sperren).

//EDIT: Die ICQ Ports sperren wird nichts nützen, da man dann noch immer auf die Weboberflächen wie go.icq.com oder http://www.meebo.com ausweichen kann :-/
Lg, Yanick


----------

